# growing plants on lava rock



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

How can I grow dwarf baby tears on a rock? Sometimes our fish vendor has them for sale and the one in my dwarf puffer tank is doing fabulous. It always grows, sheds, and repeat. So I have a rock that other fish depleted the plant off of, and I have plenty of baby tears floating in the puffer tank. How can I get them to root on the bare rock? I've been leaving the rock in a glass of water next to plenty of light with extra tears in it, water level just above the rock so the roots touch, and so far nothing.


----------

